# 

## Molinek

Witam wszystkich,


Od jakiegoś czasu mocno interesuje się budową domku 35m2 na zgłoszenie, chodzi mi oczywiście o taki domek który nie wymaga :tongue: rojektu, geodety, kierownika, odbiorów itd. 

Jeśli chodzi o rodzaj zgłoszenia to byłby to domek rekreacyjny na działce rolnej na której dopuszczalna jest zabudowa zagrodowa, bo podobno taki plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego pozwala na budowę domków letniskowych.

Powodem zgłoszenia domku rekreacyjnego a nie gospodarczego jest fakt że w budynku gospodarczym nie można mieszkać i wystarczy jeden donos zazdrosnego sąsiada aby urząd poprosił uznał że jest to samowola budowlana gdzie w przypadku domku rekreacji już nie ma do czego się przyczepić.

Mocno zastanawiałem się nad tym i oczywiście wolałbym zbudować normalny dom na pozwolenie ale z uwagi na moje finanse jest to zwyczajnie niemożliwe.

Zaznaczam że 95% prac zrobię sam z pomocą narzeczonej.


Pomysł jest następujący.


-budowa domku 5 szeroki x 7 długości 4.8 wysokości z antresola około 12m2 z dachem dwuspadowym około 15 C
-budowa małej wiaty takiej około 2x3
-budowa domku 5 szeroki x 7 długości 3. wysokości z dachem jednospadowym 

Na każde 500m2 działki można postawić jeden taki budynek na zgłoszenie więc tu nie będzi problemu.


Myślałem też o zbudowaniu bardzo popularnego domku na kółkach "Tine House" ale sama przyczepa kosztuje 14 tys zł a ta kwota to już materiały na stan surowy domku na pozwolenie.

Chciałbym zapytać czy ktoś z was zbudował taki domek na zgłoszenie i jakie są wasze doświadczenia.

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

A myślałeś kiedyś kupić tani domek holenderski, tylko ocieplany i wyremontować?
Koleżanka kupiła 2 na działkę, ustawiła w kształcie L, wyremontowała a na zewnątrz obiła szarą blachą. Do tego zrobiła duży taras z pergolą i zadaszeniem.
zapłaciła ok 7 i ok 8 tyś, za remont ok 6 i ma super miejsce.
Tylko ważne, by były ocieplone i miały wewnątrz instalacje sprawne.
Teraz  nikt nie może uwierzyć, że były to takie obskurne domki.

https://sprzedajemy.pl/wszystkie-ogl...np_srt_price_a

----------


## Molinek

Tak myślałem o domku holenderskim takim do remontu ale jednak koncepcja 35m2 plus wiata plus 35 m2 to już coś co w praktyce wystarczy nam na bardzo długo.

----------


## Molinek

Tak wiem że należy zgłaszać parterówkę, wiem też że antresola nie jest kondygnacją.


W naszym przypadku pojawiają się już schody bo nie możemy znaleść działki na którem dopuszczalna jest zabudowa rekreacyjna a obawiamy się trochę budowania tego jako budynek gospodarczy z uwagi na potencjalne donosy i samowolę budowlaną.

Czy możesz mi powiedzieć czy te działki na których to budowałeś dopuszczają zabudowę rekreacyjną a jeśli nie to czy zostało to zgłoszone jako budynki gospodarcze ?

----------

